# What is the meaning/cause of dp/dr, but then in a 'fun' way



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

somehow slipped into another self in a parallel universe


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Surrounded by an invisible 'Berlin wall', that will fall only when _I_ do. (You said "first thing". That was it.)

e


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

DP is the unfortunate consequence of eating too many beans.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

My mind started to grow the wrong way from an early age on until my brain had had enough and wanted to renew itself / become the "real me" through a breakdown which includes depression and dp. Maybe. It shows what a stupid brain I have, couldn't I just have become Enlightened?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

We are the next step in human evolution!!! **** Nervoso!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

we are the naturally enlightened ones
we have reached levels of consciousness normally exclusive to saints

No need for years of meditating on a blanket of nails inside a dark cave,living on nothing but prana.

we got there with a blink of a dp eye
the whirl of a dr sky.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow. That was really good Shelly


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

We are the dreamers, all others are the dream. (In a little bit better mood than when I first posted in this thread.)

e


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Ta Sc,there is also a less lofty theory.
A warning to folk who are highly suggestible

Aliens lol

We were whisked away by beings from a far away galaxy during our sleep.
As part of an ongoing project they took out a section of our brain(called the "normal centre") in order to insert their familiarities from thier alien environement.
Our old brain parts are sitting in freezers in alien labs awaiting research.
At this moment we are bing monitored.
:shock: 
This is why now for us things here on planet earth look weird,speech and emotions seem odd,our old world looks alien.
Have you looked in the mirror lately?recognise the face?
We feel like we are on another planet or floating in outer space.
:shock: 
I think it's about time somebody here contacted the CIA lol


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, you all may have gotten DP because you THINK you're special, but I KNOW I am God!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

martin what about those of us who didn't really eat for weeks on end before the DP arrived?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I would just like to say:

Scientology

and

This is a really cute little thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

it was created in a lab by the government in 1947 and injected into certain individuals!

more to come........................


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

you could be right about that sb. my dad has this, so do many of his siblings and their kids... and my grandpa was a captian in the marines back in 47. lord knows they were doing all kinds of fuked up experiments back then.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Someone who doesn't like me very much and was jealous of my good looks and great fashion sense dropped a DP inducing pill into my drink and boom, here I am today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh, really SleepingBeauty? My grandfather was in the Air Force in the 1950s....

Not trying to feed your paranoia


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm a cyclops and have no depth perception therefore things look 2d. Except I'm not a cyclops, so that theory refutes itself. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm just too good for Planet Earth, and it's one jealous lump of rock. :x


----------

